# External Hard Drive



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

Please remember that I know little about computers.

I have over 1,000 CDs and am thinking about storing music on my computer. This would free up floor space in my family room. A friend bought the RCA Lyra wireless system and I liked the idea of being able to listen to stored music on any sound system in the house. 

My thought is to purchase an external hard drive. This would leave my computer's hard drive alone and would allow me to take music on vacation.

Any recommendations on this idea or brands, sizes, what to look for, etc would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

I've considered going this route, too. Do you have a network?

One thought I had was to get a drive that attaches directly to my network instead of to a computer. That way, an audio device would have access to it regardless of whether my computer was on or off. The computer would also have access to it, of course, for storing the music.

Linksys offers a product that allows a USB 2.0 external drive to be connected directly to the network. For more ideas, search for "network drive" on eBay.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a Pinnacle Media Server (mentioned in another thread here) that I use to feed my home theater system. While I haven't (yet) moved my music to an external drive, I have one here that I will probably do that with. It should work just fine and is a good idea. I don't know about just hooking the drive into a network without a computer though. I don't see how it would be recognized, but then I'm not a computer wizz. I am sure someone else will know though.


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Richard,

I'm not familiar with the Pinnacle device you mentioned, but if it gets source material through your network, then it should be able to access the files on a stand-alone network drive. The drives have their own network interface and are accessed just like a computer drive.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is recognized as a separate drive on its own. You give it a name and ther users can access it. 

Great for backup---if you can live with network speed. Can the other machines ee your media server?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nuts!! More STUFF to learn about  Actually, I will have to do that one of these days, when time permits. With my previous media server I was able to see all computers on the network. I haven't played with my new device enough to know yet. I have been running it off of one computator, acutally off the wireless router. It works great though. Here's the other thread where I talked about it: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=44751


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Cheapest way to get an external hard drive is to buy an enclosure from someone like Newegg, then just stick a big old IDE drive in it - much less expensive than buying a pre-built external drive.

Another way to go for you guys is to build another PC to put on your network just to be a media server - wouldn't have to be a fast machine, I was thinking of using an old mobo and processor I have laying around and just buying a new case. I will get a KVM switch (keyboard video and mouse) to hook up that one and my 'main' PC, just so I can work on the media server when I need to and the media server would pretty much be on all the time. Then you could use anyone of the options out there like the Pinnacle, Roku, etc. etc. Big advantage to this method is any PC on your network could then access the media files on the server.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

MikeSoltis, you beat me to it. I have a USB enclosure that I use. I have a number of spare hard drives and store backups and other material on them. Changing the drives is about as easy as changing a floppy. Any computer I plug the enclosure into, immediately recognized the drive. If you are going to buy a new hard drive for it, just buy the biggest drive you can afford. Personally I am partial to Western Digital. Since drives are moving from ATA to SATA, make sure the enclosure has the right connections for the drive you are going to use.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

A couple weeks ago I bought the Linksys Wireless B Music System to achieve something similar. I wanted to be able to play my MP3s that are stored on my computer on my home theater system plus being able to take it outside and use the units own speakers was pretty cool. You used to be able to find this at every Best Buy, Circuit City and CompUSA, none of the stores in Rochester had it, and here in Buffalo, only CompUSA had this thing and they had 3 left in stock. 4 days after I bought it, it went back. I'm surprised Cisco allowed their name on this thing. When I think of Cisco I think powerful, reliable networking devices, and this thing out of Linksys division is anything but.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...40189-8383925?v=glance&s=electronics&n=507846

Cool idea, very poor execution, I expected something better from Linksys. When I tried to update the online radio station guide it errored out, I couldn't stream any of the radio stations, the original firmware allowed for a playlist of a maximum of 10 songs. 10 songs! After I flashed it I created a 100 song playlist, about 30 of those actually played. It kept saying file format error when all I have are MP3s. And on top of it all, you have to use Music Match Jukebox. I've always hated MM but decided to suck it up for this. Version 8.2 came with the music system, every time I started it, it would complain to me to upgrade to version 10 and to get MM Jukebox Deluxe. I downloaded 10, but apparently that doesn't have the server service needed to interface with the boombox so I had to go back to 8.2. Here the ridiculous part. Every time I turned the boombox off, then wanted to use it again, it couldn't communicate with my router unless I restarted the computer. I couldn't deal with it and took it back. I should have read some reviews on Amazon. The thing did what it was supposed to do, but didn't do it to my expectations. It did produce decent quality, had toslink out and while the detachable speakers were chincy, they did give out some good.

I then thought about getting the Linksys Wireless B Media Adaptor, which uses their own proprietary software instead of the Music Match crap, but after reading reviews, apparently their software are issues with XP SP2.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...40189-8383925?v=glance&s=electronics&n=541966

BTW- I can't believe Amazon is selling it for $180, I paid $80 at CompUSA.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So far I am quite pleased with the Pinnacle box. It plays all the music on the computer, I have loaded a bunch of radio stations. The only problems that I have found so far is the poor resolution on photos, which is solved on the newer box, and it won't play radio stations from Live 365, meaning we will have to find another place to host the holiday music this year.  Oh, another complaint... the remote has to be aimed DIRECTLY at the box from in front of it or it misses the IR receiver.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> it should be able to access the files on a stand-alone network drive.


i assume that a "stand alone network drive" has an ethernet out connector on it rather than the standard USB connector and that through this connector it just plugs into the hub? If this is the case where do you get an external case with an ethernet connector? It sounds like something I would like to try.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I found some network drives on ebay and a few other places.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Richard King said:


> i assume that a "stand alone network drive" has an ethernet out connector on it rather than the standard USB connector and that through this connector it just plugs into the hub? If this is the case where do you get an external case with an ethernet connector? It sounds like something I would like to try.


I would hesitate to try a DIY model for just that reason. It really only makes sense if you can plug it in and access it from any machine on the net w/out leavinga PC on. You need the ethernet (or I suppose wireless) connection.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Richard, I saw the Pinnacle box at CC this morning - but would still like to know if it does WPA on wireless ? ?
I know it would work better wired, but I haven't wired this rental yet (you think I would after how long I've been here


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Richard King said:


> i assume that a "stand alone network drive" has an ethernet out connector on it rather than the standard USB connector and that through this connector it just plugs into the hub? If this is the case where do you get an external case with an ethernet connector? It sounds like something I would like to try.


I found www.newegg.com is a good place to go for an external hard drive. I am not sure what the "network drive" means.

I purchased an External HD 300 GB/Mastor E01G300. The integrated Interace includes:

FireWire, IEEE 1394, i.Link and SB_2 compliant
. External 6 pin 1394 connectors( 2) with hot-plug capability
. Supports serial bus data transfer rates of 100, 200 and 400 Mb/sec
_____________________________________________________

USB 2.0 and 1.1 compliant
. External 4- pin connector with hot-plug capability
. Supports data transfer rates up to 480 Mb/sec

Its been working well with my Dimension 8400 with Windows XP. I have been using it to store MPEG 2 DVD video. I use a Dell Mp3 player with20 GB for music.

The price including shipping was $266.50.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Mike.. I am running mine in a wired configuration and haven't had the time to try wireles yet, partly because I am so pleased with the way it's working. Also, the computer is in a spot where wiring to my HT isn't a problem. One of these days I'll give the wireless a shot.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's a network drive:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5805262116&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

Richard King said:


> Here's a network drive:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5805262116&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


Is there any use for that at home? I only have one computer but may get a laptop in 2006. I guess its for file sharing. I am a newbie. Self taught from forums like this one. Thank you for your patience.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

One concept to consider. Take that old junker PC ad use IT for a network drive.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The netwpork drive is one that is not hooked up to aparticualr computer. You can buy exteranl hard drives that connect to an existing machine by USB or other means. These are accessible on the network but only when that PC is turned on. These connect by ethernet to the router and are always accessible.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The network drive that connects via an ethernet IP address seems like a great idea but it appears they have certain drawbacks. All files on those drives are accessed at ethernet speed and the cost is prohibitively high. I priced one at $279 for a 160G drive. I recently bought a 200G drive for $79 on sale. That's a pretty premium to not have to connect the drive via USB 2.0 or 1394. Thanks for the option but for now I'll continue to stack up hard drives here by attaching via USB or 1394. Besides I need the fastest access with video digitizing I do. Plus each file is between 1.5G and 6G.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I am not sure how a USB or firewire drive is FASTER except to the partiucualr machine it is hooked up to. For all others it has the same ethernet or wireless connection as a bottleneck. 

I also suspect that our electric rates will increase as the cost of gasoline has. Does anyone know how much poere is used by a network drive vs a "standard" PC with a USB connected drive.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I have an external hard drive enclosure box that I got in a kit off of ebay. It is called CoolMax. I have put other internal hard drives in it without any problems. I have even corrected a few hard drives that were not formatted correctly by using it in the enclosure.


----------

